# Target shooting



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have thought about getting into some target shooting what do you think is a good bow for me? I am 14 years old 25.5 inch draw and pull 55 pounds.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well Mr. Tannercollins10, this could be a loaded question. But hey, we all have opinions, and heres mine.

I feel that hoyt makes the best target bows. period. 

Remember, the bow does'nt make the shooter, the shooter makes the bow.

You could put a Darton in Reo's, Braden's, or Cuz's hands and the would still be world class shooters.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*yes yes yes*

:darkbeer::aero:i have to agree with sub.... its the indian. not the bow


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Being that you're 14 years old, make sure the bow draw lenght and weight can be adjusted easily. Most companies make a bow with modules on the cam to change draw lenght. Also at your draw lenght don't go crazy on a long Axle to Axle bow, keep it under 35-36 inches. Don't overbow yourself either by that I mean don't go buy a 70lbs bow. You should be able to draw the bow while keeping the arrow level with the ground without straining too hard. The most common mistake in young people buying a new bow is that they buy to high a draw weight. Any of the big Companies out there make a good bow with those specs and they will all put the arrow in the middle if that's where your aiming when the shot goes off.

Cheers,


----------

